# BNR34GTR V-Spec II Nur - R-Tune - Originality Restored.....



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

Having come from the classic car-side of the car world – I wanted something more modern that I could just jump in; start first time; go and make some noise through the tunnels, country lanes and sleepy Surrey, Hampshire and West Sussex towns and villages on a Sunday morning; leave it in the garage for a few days/weeks on-end; jump in it again and go blatting again when the weather and time of day was right for me. A hard-top with some heating, rigidity, handling and comfortable seats seemed like heaven.

A drive with a friend in an R34GTR in 2001 down the old A3 had always stuck in my memory banks – a 700bhp monster; 5-point harnesses and me, strapped-in, eyes glued to the G-meter and the inside lane traffic, bends and curves arriving and disappearing at warp-speed.

So……. the search was on for the rocking horse poo of BNR34GTR’s – a Nismo Z-tune.

NO CHANCE: all clearly sitting in private collections. No auction traffic. No publicity. No serial numbers. No registration numbers. Just the odd photograph and thread buried-away 20 pages down on a Google search.

As you well know – the next level down in the hierarchy is an R-Tune.

I joined the GTROC; registered on the ‘black’ site and also registered on the ‘blue’ site and became a passive, predatory member for a few months. Buried deep-down in these Forums are a few informative threads – but little of any substance.

No Z-Tunes; no R-Tunes and no S-Tunes on the market anywhere on the planet.

A few V-Spec II Nur and a few M-Spec II Nur – but they all seemed to be for sale from, let’s say, dealers that you guys just don’t recommend.

I found JPS’s thread ‘Shrek a R34 V Spec II NUR R Tune’ on the blue forum. He had begun this thread on the 24<sup>th</sup> of June 2015 – and this proved to be both an inspiration and aspiration.

After massive hours of homework with a laptop glued to my lap every night for months between September and December 2015 – the nostrils were honed, alert and hungry…..

At the end of September I was about to give up on the whole Z-Tune/R-Tune/S-Tune search when the only R-Tune visible on the WWW (apart from the one JPS had just secured) for at least 6 years….. and in the UK………had just been sold on eBay :-




Based in High Wycombe – this was the eBay ad :-

NISSAN SKYLINE R34 GTR V SPEC 2 NUR - NISMO OMORI R1 - R TUNE- ULTRA RARE CAR | eBay

Time to do a bit more homework………


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

That used to belong to Jeff Ludgate (Ludders) on here.


----------



## nickedclogs (May 14, 2011)

frankd said:


> So……. the search was on for the rocking horse poo of BNR34GTR’s – a Nismo Z-tune.
> 
> NO CHANCE: all clearly sitting in private collections. No auction traffic. No publicity. No serial numbers. No registration numbers. Just the odd photograph and thread buried-away 20 pages down on a Google search.


You know there are currently two Z-Tunes in the public domain for "sale" right? Numbers 09 and 01?


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

August and September 2015 - lots and lots of homework later…….I had managed to dig-up these clips and articles on the internet :-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FijWvBRC7-c
R34 GTR V SPEC 2 NUR - R1 (NISMO R TUNE)! - MEGTROC - GT-R Life
R34 GTR V SPEC 2 NUR R1-OMORI FACTORY BUILD - Video Dailymotion

They were definitely all of the same car……

The owner was finally tracked-down on a Saturday morning in October 2015. We spoke; we got on well; we spoke some more and we arrived at a mutually agreed price - but there was a catch !

I had just finished the build of a Porsche 550 Spyder - which was a tribute to the 1955 Paris Motor Show car; this was on commission sale in a prestigious local garage and I kind of knew that it wouldn’t take long to sell. 

The owner of the R-Tune was willing to wait for me and in no desperate hurry to sell the R-Tune - but wanted it to go to a decent home - clearly thinking that I fitted the bill.









Jump forward to February 2016. 

The deal was done on the 26th of Februrary and I was now the proud owner of a BNR34GTR V-Spec II Nur Nismo R-Tune.

Lots of cleaning, lots of polishing, one new number plate, some proper Nismo floor mats and Nismo carbon pillar garnishes later :-


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

Time for some socialising; getting out-and-about; meeting people and, I've got to say, lots of new friends too.

I found out who the owners of the other 4 UK-based R-Tunes are and 3 of us decided to meet-up at the GTROC Ace Cafe Meeting - May 2016. Myself (white car), 'bhp' (grey car), 'JPS' (Shrek) :-









We jointly decided to book a professional photographer - Waqas Munawar - for the afternoon.

He needed us in an underground car park in Hatfield for approximately 5 hours to do the shoot - so off we headed….









He took some amazing photographs of the three cars together :-


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

Some personal favourites of mine :-


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

JULY 2016…..

Now this all looks like cherry pie and sweetness and, indeed, a little slice of heaven - but, as we all know, there are also realities to GTR ownership.

A car like this has to be kept at the top of it’s game and in as original a condition as possible. No messing. 

So………..

I had this little list I kept on my iPhone of ‘R-Tune to-do’s’ - and the corresponding list over to the right of the page titled £££ - as we all do.

However - in addition - my new-found GTR friends and I have been brutal with each other’s cars and their originality. We have piled the pressure on each other and developed a new word for the Oxford English Dictionary - ‘JISMO’ - a word that should explain itself !

My JISMO’s were :-

1. Trust TI exhaust system
2. Oversized injectors
3. HKS/Kansai Strut Tower Bar
4. SARD Fuel Pressure Regulator
5. A Xmas tree set of dials mounted to the dashboard (HKS Boost Controller and HKS A/F Knock Amp)
6. Fcon Pro piggy-backed onto the Nismo R1 ECU

But hey-ho……it’s July, there’s sunshine, miles to eat, more Summer car shows and more socialising to do…….


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Better late then never Frankd, loving the story so far! Keep the updates coming on this work of art


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

Summer 2016.

Lots of outings, lots of car shows, lots of blatting, lots of polishing and shining and lots more new friends.

We were lucky enough to be invited to the Goodwood Festival of Speed and onto the Nissan GTR Stand :-

















In July - ‘jps’ and I met up early in the morning and had a little blat together on the way to the GTROC Brooklands Meeting. We were very lucky to have a parking space directly underneath the wings of Concord and met some more cracking GTR people :-


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

A great Summer and all this buffing and polishing, fiddling and diddling gets one very familiar with a car.

In all honesty, there were quite a few areas of the car which were now really beginning to niggle me (apart from all the obvious JISMO items) - mainly down to just inadequate plating, metal finishing and undersealing when new.

The car had also never been kept in an Air Chamber with air perpetually flowing over it - so the dampness of a garage doesn’t exactly help the slow-down of the oxidisation processes of metal and all it’s coatings.

In the engine bay - highlighted with yellow arrows :-

Red crackle on the cam covers was peeling-off
Plating to all the metal items beginning to oxidise - fuel-rail, clips, retainers etc
Unpainted plenum with aluminium oxidisation


































Anyways-up……..

This stuff can all just be put down to patination. After all - the car is coming up to 15 years old - even though it has only done 20 000 miles !

Time to get out and about……..

TOTB 2016 - I was invited to York and met some more great GTR guys and another side of GTR ownership entirely. Much respect to these guys !

Those of you that know David’s car :-









...will know that it is prepared and maintained by Southern Motor Developments (SMD).

An introduction to Brent Crooks of SMD was to become fairly pivotal in the well-being of my car.

Anybody that can take a RIPS block, fill it full of cement, cool the engine with bags of ice and turn in some amazing quarters to win the overall championship has my respect.

More to follow….


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Will you be replacing the "JISMO" bonnet too?


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

Jags,

The bonnet, when opened, looks like a grey/black version of that cheap blue and green tarpaulin that you can buy - all laminated-up. Some sort of plasticky stuff.

Somebody has also put a load of holes in it - don't know what they are supposed to do as they leak when it rains.

It's also very light and seems pretty flimsy to me - so I'll probably rip it off, chuck it in the skip and replace it with a nice, solid steel item. Ha Ha ;-)


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Ah pants! I was going to see if it would be any good to me but if it leaks into the engine bay then forget that lol


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

September 2016 - and to carry on.....

Being such a low mileage car - the interior still smells like new, with very little wear to those precious seat bolsters. Nonetheless a few JISMO items abounded - and I wanted them out :-

Some Xmas tree guages - a HKS A/F Knock Amp and a Blitz Boost Controller. A standard MFD that had not been updated as part of the R-Tune conversion.









A water bar guage that had been installed neatly into the cigarette lighter socket









Some old CD player under the rear passenger footwell









The loom associated with the CD player, FCON Pro and all of the above


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

September 2016....

I'd been buying a few little goodies, as we all do, and secreting them discretely in the 'man cave' till the moment was right to fit them to the car and that time was looming :-

Nismo MFD Upgrade 









Nismo strut tower bar (with brake stopper)









New gear-stick boot/ashtray/centre console









Nismo Weldina exhaust


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

October 2016….

For those of you that don’t live in the UK - we have this annual certificate of roadworthiness test called the MOT and when cars like this are due for their MOT test - there is always a little twitching of the perineum and reticence to receive the 'news' - good or bad from the test results.

Having spoken to Brent at SMD at some length - I liked his work; he is driven by quality; he takes no prisoners; he and his team deliver first-rate work; he is consultative, solutions-driven and knows the BNR34GTR platform like the back of his hand - having to prep and maintain 1 200bhp R34 dragsters - both proactively and sometimes reactively.

DECISION MADE. 

Brent is the ‘man for the jobs’ - MOT; removal of a few JISMOs; fitting of a few NISMO items; a tune-up and a good 'once-over’ and general refresh where required.

The car was dropped-off to Brent middle of October 2016 - looking rather sad and lost in the corner of his workshop - waiting to go up on the ramps.









I drove home knowing that the car was in good hands.......


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

October 2016…..

A few days after I dropped the car off - Brent needs to see me. The first day I can get to him is a Saturday. I hadn’t realised that he didn't work on Saturdays and he opens-up his premises especially for me.

Now bear this in mind before looking at these pictures :-

Schutzhund is a German word meaning “protection dog” It refers to a sport that focuses on developing and evaluating those traits in dogs that make them more useful and happier companions to their owners. 

Schutz in German is to protect.

I wish that I had a Schutzhund with some brains and not a car underside covered in Schutz !!!

The Schutz had protected the tub - but I was not prepared for the road ‘patination’ that I saw on all the sub-frames, running gear and everything else that was bolted to this solid tub.

Wheelarches :-

































Overall underside :-









All of this ‘patination’ is primarily the result of poor zinc, cadmium, black zinc, olive zinc, aluminium and steel protective processes in the construction of the vehicle and, longer term, not being kept in an air driven environment when put away wet.

Brent and I looked at each other in eerie silence; he took a phone call and I went and looked at his own white Subaru in the workshop next door to take my mind off things temprorarily and have a think. Decision instant upon looking at his own car.

STRIP IT ALL BACK - NUT AND BOLT ! 

Re-plate everything properly with Zinc + additives. Keep it all visibly 'OE'. 

Do it properly; do it first-class and make it endure for my ownership and future custodians of this lovely car.

In addition, we agreed to drop the block; re-plate everything ‘top-side’ that needed doing; red-crackle the plenum and cam covers properly; re-do all of the difficult-to-reach plated components in the engine bay also.

Big task…………..


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

Carbon diffusers and under-trays off :-









Engine ancilliaries off :-









More ancilliaries off :-

















Drop the block and sub-frames complete :-









All sounds so easy doesn't it......


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

More pics of the block/transmission. Lots of plating and surface corrosion everywhere - but what a beautiful piece of engineering :-









































And this is only the beginning.......


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice and have thorough.


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

Condition of the sub-frames :-









































Certainly lots of work here......


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

Engine bay - a lot of work needed here too :-









































I'll come back to the bukhead scorching later. A major NISMO JISMO this one - for anybody owning a S-Tune/R-Tune/Z-Tune !!

Suspension turrets are all very good - a big plus.


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

lovely car, cant wait to see it done


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

Now the sub-frames are off - strip them all down; strip the rest of the tub and put into seperate buckets for zinc, zinc gold, zinc olive, zinc black.

Delicate aluminium, plastics and rubbers seperately :-









































Now all the metals can go off to be blasted and see what can be kept and what must be discarded.....


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

once finished this car will be right up there, cant wait to see it finished


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Such an awesome read Frank. Looking forward to all the update and seeing this become more beautiful than it already is.


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Schutz, schutz and more schutz....*

As the complete strip-down of the underside proceeds - we are now down to this shitty, schutzy, Augustus Gloop everywhere - coating the bodywork, brake-lines, fittings, clips - it's everywhere and it's still liquid in places - like it has just come out an oil-field - it's horrible; not OE at all and I know that Brent would have rather have sub-contracted out this piece of work.....


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Schutz, schutz and more schutz....*

We are now completely 'naked' underneath; mounted-up on trolleys ready for the really shitty, shutzy removal.









There are various schools of thought on the best way to do this - both chemical and mechanical :-

Liquid nitrogen and freeze it off
Flame-based paint stripper and burn it off

Both of the above not good with the complete interior still intact !

Petrol, cellulose thinners, acetone
Proper steam cleaner turned-up very hot

or....just get down and dirty - soften it up a little bit with cellulose thinners (outside); mechanical wire brush; bit more cellulose thinners and repeat.

So this is what began to emerge from underneath all of that Augustus Gloop :-

































No penetrative rust whatsoever; the gloop had done a good job of protecting the tub....

Wheelarches and engine bay next....


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Schutz, schutz and more schutz....*

I thought that I'd give you an introduction to Brent in the middle of doing all this work :-









The wheelarch schutz stripped-off a lot easier than the underside :-

















The engine bay was stripped with high temperature steam cleaner and a strong, caustic alkali truck wash :-

















At this juncture of the strip-down - no major metal work required......


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

Where are you getting all this work done.. looks amazing and seems like the car needed it.


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

Manzgtr,

Southern Motor Developments
Unit 3 
Avis Way Industrial Estate
Newhaven
East Sussex
BN9 0DH

Speak to Brent Crooks on 01273 611746.

Great guys; know their GTRs inside-out.

Facebook Page here :-
https://www.facebook.com/SMD-Southern-Motor-Developments-91717767654/


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*QM1 White or QM1 White ?*

Having looked at a few underbody restorations of Skylines on this and other Forums - Nissan seem to have adopted a number of approaches to the colour treatment of their vehicles top and below :-

1. Body colour on top + body colour below
2. Body colour on top + off-white/grey/taupe colour below
3. Body colour on top + a mix of body below and off-white/grey/taupe below

This car was predominantly (1) above - with a couple of the blanking plates sprayed in the off-white/grey/taupe colour :-









Once all the Schutz had been removed - it still amazes me that Nissan put no form of underbody protection on these vehicles and bearing in mind that this is a relatively low-mile example and always garaged - there must be some pretty rusty looking undersides out there on high-milers.

After significant amounts of homework - Brent worked with Upol to come up with a solution for the underside - as close to Nissan QM1 White as possible.

We are both pretty chuffed with the results :-


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Buckets of nuts, bolts and widgets...*

All the parts are coming back from the platers having been blasted, cleaned, etched where needed and plated or powder-coated as necessary.

Looks like a jigsaw puzzle bucket of nuts, bolts and widgets to me - but at least it is all going to be of higher quality than OE; afford more protection and endure the test of time and miles :-


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*More buckets of stuff........*

I thought I'd include this one as it has a festive feel :-









Buckets of stuff....

















Widgets....









My awesome brake calipers....


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Lovely to see such care being taken..


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Dear Father Christmas - please bring me an AIRFIX kit......*

.....but I only want 'BIG BOYS AIRFIX' (please and thank-you very much).

I'm sure my wife won't mind if you leave it all over the Lounge :-


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Dear Father Christmas - please bring me an AIRFIX kit......*

....Father Christmas,

Thank-you for what you have sent me - but how do you expect me to put this lot together when there's no nuts and bolts in the AIRFIX kit ?

Can you please send out the reindeers again on an overnight. Thank-you ?


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Dear Father Christmas - please bring me an AIRFIX kit......*

.....and the rest please....


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Let's build this kit....*

S-Tune boingers :-









































Nismo stickers can be mounted later


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Rear subframe....*


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

whats the coating on the brackets ( the gold ones ) that makes them look like the originals , fantastic job, big effort and i would assume big expense to


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Rear subframe....*


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Rear subframe....*


----------



## Ally-Bally-Bee (Jul 16, 2016)

You won't want to drive it after this it looks so clean


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)

looks like the guys are doing a great job with your car:thumbsup:


----------



## Carno (Feb 9, 2014)

that looks incredible, will be an awesome car when its finished


----------



## Hopland (Dec 23, 2012)

Good job and thanks for sharing,same treatment for my nur in the future,just did the inside of the sills and platejoints and cavety spaces underneath with fluidfilm, did you paint the car under when it whas hanging on the two post lift? 
how did you solve that?? =)


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

Love the way your getting the work done , exact same route i have gone on mine. 

yours is in much better condition then mine 

keep up with it mate


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

Top work, if a jobs worth doing and all that.


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

This is an excellent thread, watching with interest! Are those nuts and bolts Nickel plated?


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Subscribed! 

Can not wait to see this one finished. Incredible work!!


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

also subscribed :thumbsup:


great work Frankd

looking forward to more updates


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Front subframe...*


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Mounting it all up....*


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Mounting it all up...*


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

are you leaving those HKS dumps on??


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Thank-you and dumps...*

Guys,
Thank-you for all your kind words, praise, private messages and encouragement. It's a car well worth doing right !

Lots of questions regarding the various platings. We are just waiting for the plater to get back and I will post up the various specs.

Dave,
If the dumps weren't a part of the R-Tune upgrade and not on the Nismo specification sheet - they'll be ripped off (as much as I love the noise that they make).


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*More mounting it all up.....*


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Mounting it all up...*


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

frankd said:


> Guys,
> Thank-you for all your kind words, praise, private messages and encouragement. It's a car well worth doing right !
> 
> Lots of questions regarding the various platings. We are just waiting for the plater to get back and I will post up the various specs.
> ...


Off they come then buddy, Its awesome job being done there and I love the detail.


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

That's amazing


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Scorchio scorchio....*

I said that we'd come back to the bulkhead scorching and now is appropriate as it's almost time for the engine to go back in.....

The BEFORE...











The AFTER...












This little bit of hand-ported and polished cast iron excellence is the culprit. 









I understand that there is a baffle on standard R34s to protect the bulkhead - but clearly not on this R-Tune - and therefore assume S-Tune and Z-Tune. 

Something to be wary of if you are an owner.

Brent has kevlar-wrapped it and I will be keeping a close eye on it in the future....


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Devil is in the details.....*

There have been little parcels arriving regularly from Japan to keep Brent and his guys 'fed' with raw materials.....

Here we've got :-

Nismo MFDs
Nismo N1 Water Pump
Nismo spark plugs
Nismo air filter
Nismo cam belt









In addition :-

Nismo 'Pinkies' - 555cc injectors
Nismo fuel pressure regulator
Nismo fuel pump

Brent is chucking in new fluids and oils like they are going out of fashion. His brief from Day 1 was always '...please treat it like your own; do the right thing and cut no corners.....' - so I thought that I'd share some of the hard work and detail that he has lavished on this 'refresh'.

We had both clocked that the Z-Tune's nuts and bolts are all torqued-up and striped with 'Nismo Red' - so decided to replicate this look underneath and above......


----------



## 2fastskyline (Feb 3, 2009)

Very nice restore...looks clean.


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Engine, running-gear and ancilliaries back in....*

All the cadmium plating looking like new; aluminium polished-up, lot's of new bits.

Photography has made the red crackle look orange - it's Nismo Red - honest....

















New belts, water pump..









Waiting expectantly..









At last - reunited..


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

Weldina mounted-up..


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*And guess what....*

....started first time !!

View attachment skylinestartingup.mov


The car is now off for a full full respray, some nice carbon bits and some new LMGT4s.

Will report back in January with further photographs.

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Gorgeous car


----------



## Mot (Apr 20, 2012)

Great thread and work on the car.
Will be absolutely stunning when finished!


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Time for top-side to be stripped....*

It's been a while since the last update.

The car is now in some pretty good company and has made lots of new friends adorned with lots of carbon :-










Slowly being stripped back down to the basics :-

















R-Tune bumper being stripped of it's meshes :-










Being prep'd :-


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we have a brand new OEM radiator shroud here if your wanting that kind of lovely concours detail.


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Prep, prep and more prep.....*

Finally getting down to prepping all the panels....


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Prep, prep and more prep.....*

As you know - the devil is in the detail......


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Prep, prep and more prep.....*


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

That is looking very very nice ,is the colour pearl white ?


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

R34GTRvspec2nur,
Wish it was.
It's just plain old QM1 White.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Frank, the car is going to be picture perfect when its finished and those new wheels you have got waiting to go on are just gorgeous


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Proof of the pudding....*

It's been a while since the last update.....

Proof of the pudding is when the wheels hit the road - so off we go to Mark at Abbey Motorsports to be dyno'd and check that all is running well and as it should be.









What an amazing piece of kit and experience.

Mark did some low revolution runs and then a 7 750rpm run-up.

394whp = approx. 450bhp at flywheel - exactly as Omori says on the 'tin'.

All in very rude health.
View attachment 7750.mov


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*What surface would you like to eat your dinner off ?*

Now begins the final detailing - top, bottom, engine, boot and interior....

New rear badging :-









Lovely detail of the carbon bleed-through and air-mesh :-








Carbon undertrays all dressed-up :-








New limited-release Nismo/Rays LMGT4s with Nismo lightweight wheel nuts :-








Weldina NE-1 tips, exhaust box and pipes all polished-up :-


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

This is beyond incredible.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

that looks lovely Frank!!!! another stupendous Nur R1


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

super work Frank - love the detail


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

This is how you do it. looks absolutely minted


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Fanbloodytastic!!


.


----------



## Sukhy (Feb 17, 2004)

Great work. 

One of/if not the best R34 GTR on the forum.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Sukhy said:


> Great work.
> 
> One of/if not the best R34 GTR on the forum.


When Frank has finished it is likely to be the best in the world and I am not exaggerating!


.


----------



## 2fastskyline (Feb 3, 2009)

Great work and love your car!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow! Amazing work


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

Amazing example and work to get to that stage


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

A thoroughly well executed plan..


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Thank-you.....*

guys for all the public and private messages of praise and encouragement.

As you may all know by now - I'm a bit of a stickler on the detail stuff and perhaps a bit obsessive-compulsive in terms of standards - but hey - it pays off in the long run when something beautiful like this can be achieved looking almost like it came out of the showroom.

More detailed professional photographs to follow next week.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Amazing restoration project to say the least! :bowdown1::bowdown1: do you have anymore work planned for this? ...not that there is much left to do


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Wasn't this the one that was offered for sale for 140k or similar ?


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

I think you’re right Matty, now you mention it I do remember a white R34 for sale not long ago that got people talking...did it sell in the end??


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> I think you’re right Matty, now you mention it I do remember a white R34 for sale not long ago that got people talking...did it sell in the end??


No idea I'm afraid


----------

